# A Conversation between Windows user & FOSS user( MUST READ)



## Cool G5 (Aug 14, 2008)

A : I would like to ask you a simple question, you are a MS or OSS supporter?

B : Frankly speaking, I am not any of them.

A : That's a very diplomatic answer. Still I feel, you have a soft corner for MS.

B : I still think that OSS is still not up to the mark, to have a really good and easy to use OS. The good thing is they are growing & innovating at a rapid pace.

A : It feels nice to see them progressing at a fast pace.

A : I have lots of things to say, but it will again lead to another OS war.

B : Tell me.

A : You will start a war man, I know you very well. So I will prefer to keep mum.

B : Tell me what you have to tell, I agree not to start a war & lead a peaceful discussion.

B : Start the debate before load shedding begins 

A : Fine 

A : But please just listen & leave it from your head.

B : Yeah.

A : After Xp arrived Vista, the most awaited OS of MS

B : yeah

B: And also the most hyped OS

A: People expected a lot from Vista

A : But do you think it succeeded?

B : Naa ?

A : The answer is a BIG NOOOOOOOOO

B : Listen for me it does have a lot of complexation

A: Wait listen to me first & then u can say what you wish to

B: yeah, tell me

B : So it(Windows Vista) failed

B : Still most people use Windows XP

A : Carry on

A : So we can say MS is on a downfall

A : while on other hand

A : OSS is getting better & better each day

A : Today many people have dumped Windows Vista

A: including me

A : I will never install it

A : Your links have gone waste 

B : Thats it ?

A : So the point is why do people like windows ?

A: Just bcoz they are used to it ?

A : Just because their first pc encounter started with windows ?

A : But if we reverse the case I .e every pc will come installed with ubuntu or any other distro

A : Today linux would have scaled heights, which windows could not even think of

A : Also in a economy driven country like India, do you think the pricing of MS is injustified

A : So they are basically, behind looting the people.

A : On the other hand OSS is free. 

A : All can use it & distribute amongst their friends legally. No piracy, no burning hole in your pocket.

A : Then why should anyone point out LINUX sucks ????

A : First look at your Damn M$ windows and then comment.

A : Bloody M$ supporters !!!!!!!!

A : X-(

B : ha ha

B : u are getting angry 

B : So thats it ? Are you finished with your say?

A : yeah that's it

B : Then it is my turn now.

A : yeah your turn :d

B : ha ha

B: why are u angry man ?

B : It is just some virtual things that even does not have a real existence

A : I ain't angry yaar. Was just kidding with the above comments. 

B : So we must not get angry over it

A : I am cool

B : So let me start

A : I can send a pic now, so you can be sure that I ain't angry. You want me to do that?

B: No no 

A: Ok begin 

B: Let me start with Vista now.

B : Microsoft Vista is the latest offering from their stable

B : and also the most hyped one as u said

B : and people did not like it

B : and the sales are down etc etc

A : Ok

B : But now did you even used Windows Vista continuously for a month at least? 

A : For the matter of fact, I haven't even used LINUX with that expertise as I use windows.

A: I am a intermediate windows user and a n00b in LINUX

A : Still I love linux.

B : I am not talking about that

B : I am talking about Vista

B: Did u used it personally ?

A : Yes

B : For at least one months ?

A : But that's what i am saying, it was so bad, that i removed it.

B : You used it for one month at least?

A : Yeah I had used it for a month.

B : You got the full experience of  Windows Vista like AERO and other stuffs ?

A : Yes.

B : Which edition ?

A : Windows Vista Ultimate.

B : OK

B : And u are saying that it is so bad that u removed

B : Well then

B : Let's see whats Vista got under the hood

B : It is a new OS with a new kernel

B : and as it is a new generation OS, obviously it will not run on a Pentium 3

B : as u got with XP.

A : Ok, so?

B : Because simply as the Moores Law states

B : Technology is booming in a exponential rate

B : So MS also thought that at least most of the people has a good standard PC

A : go on..

B : with some 1 or 2 GHz proccy

B : because P3 with mere 256 MB RAM was not the standard of 2007

B : when Vista was released

B : as dual core processors made their debut almost 2 years ago

B : so performance wise, Vista does need at least a moderate PC

A : Though dual cores arrived how many have them? Only those who bought pc recently have them.

B : I am not talking about Core 2 Duo

B : Pentium Dual cores are also there

B : leave the dual cores man

B : even there were some good low cost AMD processors

B : with good performances over P4

A : So what you want to say?

A : Vista requires a moderate pc to run?

B : So most people who bought PC on or after 2005 will have the enough horsepower to run Vista

B : but many people who had XP from 2001

B : expected to run Vista with their same old hardware, that may be shipped on 2000

B: It is ridiculous to have such expectations.

B: That was the main performance point.

A : ok

B : Then come the security aspect

A: But then everybody upgraded their age old pc's with new hardware. Like adding ram, graphic cards etc. I am a perfect example of this.

A : But inspite of adequate hardware, Windows Vista crawls? Why?

A : What can be the reason?

B : Who says Vista crawls?

B : I have a P4 with 1GB RAM and just a mere Geforce 5200 FX

A : What is that most people including majors/ famous people still are using XP?

B : Thats because the same thing u told before, FAMILIARITY.

B : They are not too familiar with Vista.

A : Not familiarity, it's coz of they do not want to upgrade their hardware or vista is slow.

B : and some new security features are pissing them off

A : Incompatible softwares is another thing holding back Vista

A : Visit any bank & u will see XP

B: There are no problems with softwares now.

A : Visit any photo studio who own a powerful pc

A : They also use Xp. Why not vista?

B : Listen man

B : when I was in 2004

A : ok software compatibility is over 

B : I saw the banks were using Windows 2000

B : why ?

B : They could use XP then as it was released in 2001

B : thats the same case with Vista now

B : I did not tell you that Vista do not have some problems 

B : I already pointed out them, as I am using Vista from last 7 months

B : They are system requirements and some poor startup management

A : P4 2.0 Ghz, 768 MB DDR ram, 512 MB 7300GT? Vista requires more than this?

B : Vista needs more RAM.

B : It will even do with a P4 1.5 Ghz but it will need more RAM

B : as it has the habit to fill the RAM as soon as possible.

A : So just say, get a new dual core/ quad core. 4 GB ram pc with a high end graphics card

A : and then enjoy vista on full glory 

B : That will be a overpowered one.

B : You need a moderate machine with AMD Athlon 1.5 Ghz , 1 GB Ram and some Geforce 7 series graphics card.

B : and if u tweak the Vista

A : Forget tweaking.

B : Then what about Ubuntu ?

A : If you say tweaking OSS is even better than windows

B : The latest Ubuntu installment is damn slow.

B : Hardy Heron is not up to the mark in the performance front.

A : Slow..... Vista is slower here dude.

A : B-)

B : You know what is the problem here with Linux ,

B : there Windows Managers are pure CRAP

B : it does not have even Vector Graphics

B : and it boasts of Compiz Fusion

B : GNOME is using more resources than the dwm.exe in Vista and KDE 4 is ****ed u know

B : Nautilus is also not a good file manager in comparison.

A : For matter of fact,

A : I did a short survey

B : Yeah

A : I installed Vista & Ubuntu on my computer,

B : and ? Then ?

A : Called up my friends and all

A : then showed them both the OS's

B: and then they called Vista is CRAP

B: and Ubuntu Rocks

B: I know that

A : told them to work on each of them for 10 min

A : This ain't a joke, I really did it.

A : yeah you are right.

A : At the end Ubuntu impressed them & Vista failed

A : They even loved old XP

B : I do not get that what the problem with Vista

B : Is it that it is just slow, that XP ?

B : :-/

A : Yeah & also cluttered and bloated.

A : Linux looks easy & feels smooth like makkhan(Butter) to my friends.

B : where are the clutters ?

A : Clutter means the sidebar, breadcrumbs etc.

B : Just sometime ago, u told me the your phone can't be configured in Ubuntu for internet access(via GPRS), am I right ? 

B : So what the problem with it ?

B : It's so easy to use, makkhan ??

B : I copy pasted the above from our previous chats.

B : I want to say that any linux distro, cant be configured to have internet access through Nokia 5700, right?

B : You even created some threads in the digit forum to ask for some help. At that time even linux pro's of  forums failed to help you.

B : So what the problem with it ? You said it was so easy to use, just like makkhan ?

B : Then where are the plug and play support in ubuntu man ?

B : why it needs pros to configure something on linux ?

B : Tell me

B : Why the hardware support is so bad ?

B : That my graphic card cant be used directly ?

B : and I had to move hell and heaven for configuring the card.

A : I did manage to use net in Ubunutu, by connecting my phone

A : I also installed nvidia drivers for my Geforce 7300GT graphic card.

B : Read it again, but “it needs heaven to hell to configure it” !!!

A : That's because Microsoft did monopoly & hardware manufacturers ignored linux

B: And if u do just a bad thing in the Xorg.conf, you could mess up your system badly.

A : In that case, even if you edit the windows registry without any caution or knowledge, you could screw your windows.

B : Why you just do not tell that it is not really easy to install a device driver in Linux ?

B : When u OSS  people lose, you always do that same thing.

A : I don't agree

A : Windows came bundled with pc & it was monopoly and nothing else.

B : Thats not the matter. I have a assembled PC, there was nothing installed in it. Later then I installed Windows Vista on it in 2007.

A : Even if you assemble pc, the assembler will give you  a pirated copy of windows installed.

B : NO NO. I did not take any OS. When I installed Vista through the installers, I did not have a single problem with it.

B : But I have problems with every linux distros, they can't be installed in my pc directly.

B : Even the hacintosh can be installed at one go, but no linux distro.

A : As u faced linux problems, here on my pc I find windows problems. 

B : Yeah. Tell me. Some BSOD's?

B : I just encountered one BSOD in Windows Vista, but it turned out to be a faulty connection in the pc cabinet. It was due to some carbon scoring within my pc's cabinet.

A : I just used for one month & I got none.

A : Even Ubuntu did not gave any BSOD/kernel panic.

B : And I always have a lots of Kernel Panic in Ubuntu which is similar to BSOD.

A : So?

B : Just name one device that can be added after Ubuntu's default installation.

B : THERE ARE NONE

B : because linux does not care about the user's ease.

A : Well you are temtping me to again repeat the same thing.

A : MS is MONOPOLIST.

B : I know, I know, and that is the same thing every FOSS lover says when they lose the war on some aspect.

A : It's not what every FOSS user say, it's reality. MS is monopolist.

B : I do not say the Ubuntu does not have any good qualities over Windows.

B : I know it is reality.

B : You know that there are and were some little industries all over India that used to make some goods that were currently heavily marketed by TATA and then these companies lost their war to TATA and were phased out.

B : So why do u use TATA products ? Even they are monopolists.

B : Just leave the TATA products, Reliance and other big companies. Can you ?

B: U cant

A : But when did this come in between??

B : This is same. Just in other business, I was giving examples.

A : I have tried many operators like vodafone, tata, dolphin etc.

B: I am not talking about phones, but about regular household things that were made by these large companies. Once they were made by some little industries all over India and now they are extinct because of these big companies

B : Is not it a good example of monopoly ?

B : Then why don't you start a movement against it ?

A : People always don't realise power of small

B : Yeah

A : The small get shadowed by the big monsters.

B : Then start a movement against it.

A : When you try one product or commodity, then only you can comment on it.

B : What about trying it ? I already tried it. I lived once in a small countryside town named Jalpaiguri and almost everything I used there was local.

A : I am not talking about you. I am talking about how many people tried products from small industries ?


A : You must be knowing Jumbo King?

B : Yes have heard about it. 

A : So jumbo king is a franchisee of vada pav. Many people have it daily when commuting. You can see a jumbo king at each railway station.

A : But to be frank, Jumbo king is no more than a big Banner.

B : Yeah and ?

A : I have a vada pav shop outside my college and he prepares more delicious vadpav's than jumbo king even at a low price.

B : That's it ?

A : I never eat jumbo king.

B : But u know in nature, Big fishes eat lots of small fishes and that's what we call monopoly in real life.

A : Also people have a bad habit of following others foot steps

A : why not be different??

B : But Big fishes will continue to eat the small thats the way of things. It is the Survival of the Fittest.

A : So even u agree MS is MONOPOLIST?

B : It may be that some time small fishes do overcome the big

B : For the MS Question, YEEEEES and thats natural.

A : So? Here we have the answer behind this healthy debate.

B : And a good conclusion too.

A : Yeah.

B : If there were linux instead of MS then linux will be the same. They would be the monopolists then.

A : Agree

B: So there is nothing to do with the monopolism man.

A : No there is.

B : It is just that the people change but monopoly stays.

A : Only the one who try different things are here to judge this. A good example in front of you itself, Me.

B : You tried different things ?

B : like a hundred mobile phones ? or some 50 OS's ?

A : Not other things, I am talking about OS.

A: "Windows failed to impress me in 5 yrs, the same was done by Ubuntu in 1 month "

B : It may be because sometime we just decide looking through our own machines.

A : So i was unbiased before and hence you can say my inclination to linux isn't any fanboyism.

B : As my machine runs Windows better than anything else so I support Windows as of now.

B : No it is just the strategy to survive. Say for example there are some political riots and let that I support "A" political party and when in the riot some cadets of "B" rescues me then I must have to support “B”

B : In that case it is my only way to survive. That is the way of living, fully featured with some choices, in the case of OS too.

B : I can run WIndows easily in my own PC but I can't run Linux without a hassle.

A : Never ending Debate : Windows vs Linux 

B : So I chose Windows to work with the PC.

A : And I choose Linux 

B : That's it.

A : Yeah

B : It is simply the matter of choice.

A : This has bought a big smile on my face :d




A : Thus we can conclude Windows and Linux. Two poles of the OS world. Both have pluses & negatives. Just as two people have different point of view, same is here. Some people are made for Windows and some for Linux.

B : Yes 

A : It was nice to discuss on this with you.

B : Same here. Use what you are comfortable with. If people realize this there won't be any OS war's.

A : Yes. Peace 

B : Bye buddy. It has already been 3 hours and now I have to take my lunch.

A : Ohh.yes even I have to take my Lunch. Bye


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

lolz 
too much candies can hide the truth !


----------



## krazzy (Aug 14, 2008)

Moral of the conversation is to get a Mac. That's it. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17.png


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 14, 2008)

Very healthy discussion...

I wish everyone here to follow this kinda attitude!...

Vista is fine for me!


----------



## Garbage (Aug 14, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Moral of the conversation is to get a Mac. That's it. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17.png


LOL


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 14, 2008)

@Krazzy - You are turning into a Macboy.  No Offense.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 14, 2008)

None taken.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 14, 2008)

That was a great read bwoy!! If only this was the situation of every OS discussion. (let's abstain from the word 'war'  )


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice replies dudes! Wish u would know is these person A and B in that conversation........


----------



## mehulved (Aug 15, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Moral of the conversation is to get a Mac. That's it. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17.png


You want to triple this conversation?


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, can anyone translate/convert it into the language which is used in the forum??......


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

Seriously I can't go through all that. Can someone post a brief idea of what exactly this is all about?


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> Nice replies dudes! Wish u would know is these person A and B in that conversation........


One person is surely Cool G5 because he also has Nokia 5700....

And the other.....Is that you??....


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 15, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> One person is surely Cool G5 because he also has Nokia 5700....
> 
> And the other.....Is that you??....



Do u think that it may be me ? Point out why. Also tell who is who.


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> Do u think that it may be me ? Point out why. Also tell who is who.


Well dude, just because of this:



debsuvra said:


> *Nice replies dudes!* *Wish u would know is these person A and B in that conversation........ *


You're saying, "*Nice replies dudes!*" like this thread is yours...

*"Wish u would know is these person A and B in that conversation"* And you're saying this like you already know the persons.

A owns Nokia 5700, so he is Cool G5. Also, see the tux in his avatar.

And B, you...... And, you're location: Windows Vista SP1


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2008)

Are zara orignial blog bhi dekh liya hota, pakka saboot mil jaata *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/62.png


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 15, 2008)

A = Cool G5

B =  I won't disclose. Keep guessing 

Posted this just to stop the OS wars, that were ruining our beautiful forum.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 15, 2008)

A summarization please?


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 15, 2008)

I thought so, most of user's won't read the whole thing.

Anyways,

A = FOSS user/supporter 
B = Windows user/supporter

They have a debate on topic that is discussed at least a zillion times with no answer who is clear winner - Windows or Linux ??

They go on to do the same discussion & after three hours of trying to prove who wins, they come to conclusion,

*"Thus we can conclude Windows and Linux. Two poles of the OS world. Both have pluses & negatives. Just as two people have different point of view, same is here. Some people are made for Windows and some for Linux".*

Thus use whatever you are comfortable with

Windows = Happy Computer user
Linux = Happy Computer user.


P.S : Do read the whole conversation when you get time( While commuting), it's surely a nice read. And it's original conversation. Just corrected the typos & made some correction to statements construction.


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 15, 2008)

nice one Cool G5..... must publish in a IT mag (like digit or chip)... why don't u mail 'em ? Did you yourself created the whole conversation ?? :O

I read the whole one when I visited this thread


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 15, 2008)

One day, I was just chatting casually with a friend & suddenly it our conversation turned into this debate.

We never knew we will go on non-stop for 3 hours. We both were already late for lunch but still were excited. At the end of the chat we both realised, we had a very healthy debate. From that day onwards there have been very few fights between me & my friend.

Though I want to become a FOSS supporter cum promoter, I do respect other OS's.

Mail to digit ? Well is anybody listening here? Raabooo ??

I would be glad if this becomes a part of Digit Magazine. Never got any article posted in the mag


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 15, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> One day, I was just chatting casually with a friend & suddenly it our conversation turned into this debate.
> 
> We never knew we will go on non-stop for 3 hours. We both were already late for lunch but still were excited. At the end of the chat we both realised, we had a very healthy debate. From that day onwards there have been very few fights between me & my friend.
> 
> ...


send this article to editor@thinkdigit.com


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 15, 2008)

am so bored.
I use the  most Productive OS for the given task.
Quite simple.


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 15, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> am so bored.
> I use the  most Productive OS for the given task.
> Quite simple.


and which is the one u use ? i suppose win32 ?


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 16, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well dude, just because of this:
> 
> 
> You're saying, "*Nice replies dudes!*" like this thread is yours...
> ...



Good observations, I have to admit. But I also have the Arch linux promo in my siggy, whats about that ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 16, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> and which is the one u use ? i suppose win32 ?



Both. Win32 and Ubuntu. 
Am no n00b at linux, I know most unix commands in detail !!
mine is the computer science text book knowledge... not the most practical type though.

and now i am into cross platform programming FTW.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2008)

^^yup knowing commands doesnt work in linux


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice though finger started to hurt. Scrolling on laptop is P.I.T. Finger!


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 16, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Both. Win32 and Ubuntu.
> Am no n00b at linux, I know most unix commands in detail !!
> mine is the computer science text book knowledge... not the most practical type though.
> 
> and now i am into cross platform programming FTW.


I am no win32 user.... I use Fedora 9... Its been long me using Linux... I didn't read any textbook or anything.... whatever I learnt I learnt from my own experience and Google and ofcourse some Linux Forums  In our 11th class IP Txtbk, v hv all about win32, vb6, oracle...... And when I started using Linux (Fedora Core 6) I *did not* know *ANYTHING* about Linux.


----------



## Ecko (Aug 16, 2008)

Billy has got shares of Intel also so if he increases hardware requirements from those crappy Vista then it gonna sell more & thus generating more profit
Did any1 pointed out dat ?? 

Windows still lacks on many ends and what the use of security when you get holed up on even the older flaws (ya registry hacks still work & much more )

M$ is either poor at innovating or when they innovate they dont have sense of advertising it


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 16, 2008)

^^^^^^^^
I agree !
Its the marketing team and top management that has got MS into all the mess.
Else engineers are MS are one of the best and smartest.
Every one aspires to work for MS or Google and likes.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> ... I didn't read any textbook or anything.... whatever I learnt I learnt from my own experience and Google and ofcourse some Linux Forums


yup same goes for me *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/81.png


----------



## confused (Aug 16, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well dude, just because of this:
> 
> 
> You're saying, "*Nice replies dudes!*" like this thread is yours...
> ...


ur very smart indeed ....... i think u'll crack IITJEE after all


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2008)

confused said:


> ur very smart indeed ....... i think u'll crack IITJEE after all


Thanx dude, I'm aiming at it........



Cool G5 said:


> A = Cool G5
> 
> B =  I won't disclose. Keep guessing





debsuvra said:


> Good observations, I have to admit. But I also have the Arch linux promo in my siggy, whats about that ?


*gauravlive.x10hosting.com/2008/08/10/windows-foss-conversation/#comments

When did I say that you can't have it....You weren't acting as a fanboy. But the 2nd person is definitely you......


----------



## confused (Aug 16, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Thanx dude, I'm aiming at it........


best of luck!!
work hard and aim high. to get a good core branch in any of the top 5 IITs, u need a rank of 2500 or better. (i myself could manage only 5500+ in my second attempt after dropping a year, which is worthless)
And remember not getting into IIT is not the end of the world....... there are many other excellent colleges.


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 16, 2008)

Ecko said:


> Billy has got shares of Intel also so if he increases hardware requirements from those crappy Vista then it gonna sell more & thus generating more profit
> Did any1 pointed out dat ??
> 
> Windows still lacks on many ends and what the use of security when you get holed up on even the older flaws (ya registry hacks still work & much more )
> ...


the basic principle behind FOSS is "ek  se bhale do".... I hope you understand Hindi...

let's assume that in M$ there are 10k developers working for windows.... then in the Open Source world there are 100k developers are contributing to Linux and softwares... 

so the ratio of developers (M$:OSS) is 1:10 which means for one developer from M$ there are 10 developers in FOSS and this is the reason why Linux turns out to be so good...


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2008)

^^but i chose it coz it is not fckued up by corporate world and no business talks to gut down hideous restrictions. You don't say that someone owns whole linux, its you who is the owner.

And yeah its one of the best thing that ever happened in tech. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/68.png


----------



## max_demon (Aug 16, 2008)

The one thing i like about linux is that when we use Command line interface on a laptop at a coffee shop and some geeky text on screen , the person sitting next to us/girlfriend impress much . rather than watching porn/Playing Crysis(or other graphix game ) .. also what i noticed all my noob friends install Windows on their Pc .. that looks hell n00bish ... i remember when i was n--b and i suck at operating systems i was useing windows. all linux users must be firstly useing windows and then use distro (just because they were getting smarter ) . and the one's (geeks)who are still useing windows i bet they will move to linux/unix based kernel sooner or later .


----------



## confused (Aug 16, 2008)

@all - which is the best linux distro out there?? 

after reading so many ppl's posts that they became more knowledgeable after shifting to linux, i want in too. 
i mainly use the pc for surfing, downloading, and music.
also will it work on a 800Mhz PIII, with 256MB ram??? (i guess it should)


----------



## iMav (Aug 16, 2008)

^^ Try Linux Mint. better than Ubuntu. 

or Arch linux, metalhead says that it is the simplest distro out there.


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 16, 2008)

confused said:


> @all - which is the best linux distro out there??
> 
> after reading so many ppl's posts that they became more knowledgeable after shifting to linux, i want in too.
> i mainly use the pc for surfing, downloading, and music.
> also will it work on a 800Mhz PIII, with 256MB ram??? (i guess it should)


if you could upgrade your RAM to 384 MB then you can run Fedora smoothly.... The min. req for Fedora is P2, 256 MB RAM.... but i installed Fedora on my bro's box (P4, 256); it doesn't work well; also I am using it on P3, 384.... Fedora rox.


----------



## confused (Aug 16, 2008)

@the unknown - thanks for the info. i have extra SD ram, will use it.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2008)

^^If you just want to try for the sake of trying out then please refrain from trying linux. You will be disappointed *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/75.png


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 16, 2008)

^^ Extra SD Ram? why the hell have you put it out of your system then?...  

Anyways Id recommend you not to use Fedora; I mean compared to Ubuntu, openSUSE; fedora sucks... You can ask any unbiased user that. I mean thats my feeling; As you are a begginer, try MINT(is based on Ubuntu).. Why? Because Ubuntu does not play restricted formats out of the box; and trust me, it can be hell to configure it if you are totally new. Just go out and take the plunge; best of luck!


----------



## confused (Aug 16, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> ^^ Extra SD Ram? why the hell have you put it out of your system then?...


very looong story........ but in short:i had to leave home the day after i bought the extra ram, so didnt have time to plug it in.




IronManForever said:


> Anyways Id recommend you not to use Fedora; I mean compared to Ubuntu, openSUSE; fedora sucks... You can ask any unbiased user that. I mean thats my feeling; As you are a begginer, try MINT(is based on Ubuntu).. Why? Because Ubuntu does not play restricted formats out of the box; and trust me, it can be hell to configure it if you are totally new. Just go out and take the plunge; best of luck!


ok, will keep in mind.



T159 said:


> ^^If you just want to try for the sake of trying out then please refrain from trying linux. You will be disappointed *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/75.png


naa, i want to try coz i am interested in hardware/software, so want to learn something new. also 1st year engg is extremely boring. (sirf ratta marna hai) so want to do something fun/timepass too.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/35large.png


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 19, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> ^^ Extra SD Ram? why the hell have you put it out of your system then?...
> 
> Anyways Id recommend you not to use Fedora; I mean compared to Ubuntu, openSUSE; fedora sucks... You can ask any unbiased user that. I mean thats my feeling; As you are a begginer, try MINT(is based on Ubuntu).. Why? Because Ubuntu does not play restricted formats out of the box; and trust me, it can be hell to configure it if you are totally new. Just go out and take the plunge; best of luck!


I have been using Fedora since it was version 6 and now its version 9.... It has improved a lot... try it once.... many top linux sites say that Fedora 9 has almost come along with Ubuntu with many users using both...   No I'm not joking..... 2 of my friends (ubuntu users) themselves asked for Fedora 9 DVD after reading such reviews on the net and now they're addicted to fedora though they do have Ubuntu on their boxes.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 19, 2008)

max_demon said:


> The one thing i like about linux is that when we use Command line interface on a laptop at a coffee shop and some geeky text on screen , the person sitting next to us/girlfriend impress much . rather than watching porn/Playing Crysis(or other graphix game ) .. also what i noticed all my noob friends install Windows on their Pc .. that looks hell n00bish ... i remember when i was n--b and i suck at operating systems i was useing windows. all linux users must be firstly useing windows and then use distro (just because they were getting smarter ) . and the one's (geeks)who are still useing windows i bet they will move to linux/unix based kernel sooner or later .



So according to you all Windows users are n00bs while all Linux users are geeks? Ever heard of a guy named Vishal Gupta? I bet he knows more about Windows than more than half the Linux users here know about Linux.

Also not everybody who uses Linux are geeks. Many of them are those people who cannot afford/don't want to spend on Windows and do not want to pirate it. Or they are just tired of using Windows and want to try something else. They are by no means geeks. So stop generalizing.


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 19, 2008)

krazzy said:


> So according to you all Windows users are n00bs while all Linux users are geeks? Ever heard of a guy named Vishal Gupta? I bet he knows more about Windows than more than half the Linux users here know about Linux.
> 
> Also not everybody who uses Linux are geeks. Many of them are those people who cannot afford/don't want to spend on Windows and do not want to pirate it. Or they are just tired of using Windows and want to try something else. They are by no means geeks. So stop generalizing.



Nicely said. Some people has a weird idea that every person not walking in the path of Windows are Geek. They want to point out that Windows is only for the noobish first timers who just wish to get a taste of PC without digging much into it. But this view also has a plus point for Windows, it really proves that Windows is easy to use.  On the other hand, linux users often need to use the terminal. CUI is still the only way to go happy with tux and that makes the linux users geek! It also dictates that Windows users are simply not geek because they do not need to use age-old command line every here and there. 

I think that knowing a OS inch by inch does need the Command Line. But it is not vice versa. Someone using the Command line is not always a expert, in other terms a 'Geek'. Linux users need CL because they must, and it is not a sufficient condition to make them 'Geek'.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 19, 2008)

some observations:

1. post 2005 hardware can easily run vista ? MY pc was bought in september 2005. see my siggy. what about it ? It was a MAINSTREAM pc at that time. It cost 33k, and was as good as, if not better than average PCs at that time. Vista runs on late 2006 era hardware, and it was released on early 2007. THATS the reason its been called heavy. but windowsxp users at the the xp release time who were using 500mhz processors running windows 98 had to only double the RAM, by adding an extra stick in the spare ram slot to start using XP.

2. I use commandline because its easy. end of story. much easier doing *pacman -S firefox* than *firing up IE to download firefox after going to its website and then clicking download, waiting for download to get over, closing ie, opening the downloaded executable, running it, keying in options in the wizard and then pressing a few buttons, letting install get over and then clicking finish.* If the second way is easier for you, then so be it. Use Vista.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 19, 2008)

The point is not that comman-line is easy but most of the users are used to double-click-->Next steps.
Users must realise that theyhave to get used a new OS  SOmething praka123 use to say, "You have to un-learn Windows to get used to Linux" which can only be acheived over time.
@Gautham: How many days did you take to really accpet Linux?? DOnt tell me it was just one day


----------



## krazzy (Aug 19, 2008)

^^ Praka can be really intelligent sometimes. The rest of the times he is banned.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 19, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> The point is not that comman-line is easy but most of the users are used to double-click-->Next steps.


Point noted. Answer: Its not my problem. If a dumb jackass like me can learn it, then so can the great geniuses here. If they can't, well, let them use Ubuntu or Mandriva or SuSE or Mac or Windows.

And if you read my line correctly, Ubuntu, Mandriva and SuSE are supposed to be distros. Meaning: Linux can even be used by point and click users.

Moral of the story: Everyone can +be happy.


rahimveron said:


> Users must realise that theyhave to get used a new OS  SOmething praka123 use to say, "You have to un-learn Windows to get used to Linux" which can only be acheived over time.


Those famous words. Still remember them. 


rahimveron said:


> @Gautham: How many days did you take to really accpet Linux?? DOnt tell me it was just one day


Accept ? Well, it was curiosity which was my strongest teacher. It brought out the student instincts in me and I learnt on-the-fly while using linux. The trick is to know _where_ to get help. This done, things become rather easy. 



iMav said:


> ^^ Try Linux Mint. better than Ubuntu.
> 
> or Arch linux, metalhead says that it is the simplest distro out there.


Linux Mint will hang like sh!t on his system. I can vouch for that.

And its HIGHLY advisable to read up theory and manuals (mainly the wiki) before installing arch. Arch ofcourse, would rock on his system.


IronManForever said:


> ^^ Extra SD Ram? why the hell have you put it out of your system then?...


----------



## casanova (Aug 19, 2008)

Wonderful debate.

I read the whole post and most of the first page.


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 20, 2008)

I can easily say that other one in conversation is non other than Manan.
Sorry i haven't signed any NDA


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> I can easily say that other one in conversation is non other than Manan.
> Sorry i haven't signed any NDA



I dont think so


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 20, 2008)

I think it is Manan only!


----------



## Rahim (Aug 20, 2008)

Point is it takes time to get used to Linux along with tweaking/breaking/asking tons of questions and most of the new users really *dont read Wikis or Manuals*.

@Gautham: I agree with you but most dont have the patience as you and me


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 20, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> I can easily say that other one in conversation is non other than Manan.
> Sorry i haven't signed any NDA





kumarmohit said:


> I think it is Manan only!



Sorry Sir! You both are wrong. I apologize for spilling the beans here but the other man in the conversion was me.  Really. Someone can ask CoolG5 for confirmation.


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

^^ Yeah, I knew...... 



CadCrazy said:


> I can easily say that other one in conversation is non other than Manan.


So, you think that iMav/Manan is one of those persons who'll very genuinely say, "I support none......neither FOSS, nor MS"....


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

^^lolz


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 20, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> Sorry Sir! You both are wrong. I apologize for spilling the beans here but the other man in the conversion was me.  Really. Someone can ask CoolG5 for confirmation.



This is called "Operation Fail" as in the movie Kya Cool Hain Hum


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

^^chuppa rustam


----------



## iMav (Aug 20, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> I think it is Manan only!





CadCrazy said:


> I can easily say that other one in conversation is non other than Manan.



Na man, I ain't got so much patience. I am not like one of those religion converters. I don't go out looking for Linux users and hold them and start preaching them. Unlike what a lot of people do.


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 21, 2008)

Ha Ha very clever reply. I thought its you and your 5200


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 21, 2008)

> A : MS is MONOPOLIST.
> 
> B : I know, I know, and that is the same thing every FOSS lover says when they lose the war on some aspect.



The best thing i liked abt the whole conversation



> B : Just sometime ago, u told me the your phone can't be configured in Ubuntu for internet access(via GPRS), am I right ?
> 
> B : So what the problem with it ?
> 
> ...



AGAIN TRUE.

Nice conversation  




> A : I can send a pic now, so you can be sure that I ain't angry. You want me to do that?



ROFL


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> AGAIN TRUE.





> Back in 2006 I gave a talk at the Ottawa Linux Symposium about a number of myths that are around the Linux kernel. One of them was device and driver support. I stated then, and still do that:
> Linux supports more different types of devices than any other   operating system ever has in the history of computing.​ *Later on, a representative from Microsoft validated this statement saying that their research agreed with it, so this is not an unproven statement.*​



*www.kroah.com/log/linux/linux_driver_project_status-2008-04.html


----------

